# product photography bulk quantity with white background.



## shami (Apr 26, 2016)

Hi, Can some one guide me , how to capture and edit bulk amount product.
I just want to clear you somthing in the start,
I am already capturing medicine products and changing its white background in Photoshop. but it is very slow to do it manually.
My requirement.
capture product box and bottles with web white background with no shadow in high resolution.
product quantity is too much high like 10k to 20k.

My issues,
If I capture product direct on white background. 
Dark matte product are looking fine but glossy product and light product have the edges with white reflection(feel blurry) and some white product mix-up with bground. some product loss its actual color to attain web white background.

*My Questions:*
which color is better in background at the time of capture so that I can change it white with magic wand tool by using 'Action menu' easily without effecting product edges with color overlay. and could get sharp edges in zoom.


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 26, 2016)

there's a newer version than this, but read this book ==> Light Science and Magic: An Introduction to Photographic Lighting: Fil Hunter, Steven Biver, Paul Fuqua: 9780240812250: Amazon.com: Books

what you are asking about is how to properly exposure and eliminate reflections.
This is all on how you light the subject and making sure reflections are not going towards the camera.
Thus exposure and angles of the light.  Thus the reason for the above book.

You may want to post some photos here for critique of how to improve it.
essentially you'll need to change the angle of the light, and also diffuse it in some manner (difusers, reflect it, etc).

others may be better at which background color, which may change depending upon the product.   But if you are losing edges of the product I think you are over exposing it and lighting at wrong angles.
The pros will have a better idea, especially if you post some examples.


----------



## kdthomas (Apr 26, 2016)

Agree ... the book referenced is just terrific.


----------

